# your bettas pet hates



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

hey folks so while i was studying i noticed that Ares hates the eraser on he back of my clutch pencil. soooo what are your bettas odd and quirky hates


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I get a kick out of watching my juvies go after my cats tongue when he is drinking water from the tank...they will start to jump at him and try to grab his tongue and toes that are sticking in the water, I was watching close and it even looked like he was nearly licking some of them too or pretty close...pretty funny to watch 60 or so half to 1inch juvies swarm and beat-up a cat....laffs......(this tank is on the lower level of the rack and open top)

I like to watch my fry go after mosquito larva and attack-they dart after them-hit hard-then turn their head to the side and flare out as if to say "Gotcha"


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ritotini's odd hate is the gumdrop shaped frozen blood worm pellet that i give him, i have to put it in a cup of warm water and wait for them to evaporate before i give them to ANY of my bettas, lol.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

... Bubbles. Neon stares at them and once they reach the surface he zooms up to bite them than hides in his plant.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

My betta hates my pencil sharpener, the eraser side of my pencil, my kitten who goes behind the fish tank, and neons who get anywhere NEAR the top of the tank xD


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

My betta hates a shiny green bottle of hand lotion I have. If I accidentally leave it too close to his tank he freaks out and shimies and shakes like he's scared to death until I move it. I think he's so freaked out by it that he can't even flare....


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My betta hates;
My water bottle
my mother(seriously) he is always flaring at her


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Spiri hates the black and red nail polish on my fingernails. XD 

But other than that, nothing... just their reflections.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My betta's sworn enemy is the thermometer.. lol!

He also hates when I watch him eat, when my boyfriend sits on the couch by his tank, and excessive pictures being taken of himself.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloom will go crazy and start flaring at me if I turn on his tank-light while he is sleeping! LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sherbet has an absolute loathing for orange marker caps and dead leaves XD I think it's because he himself is orange, so it's like... he's always been taunted by that orange betta he can never battle against.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Let's see:

Billybob Joe dosen't really hate anything.
Flara (sister to Billybob Joe) hates other females.
Fireball hates most bettas but is peaceful in the spawning tank.
Cherry (Fireball's sister) hates fish nets/plastic cups.
Unnamed PK female (suggestions would help!) hates water changes (yeah hard to believe but it's true).
Zeena (white VT female) hates male bettas...she's always flaring at the boys.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Remix HATES waterchanges!!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

My mom because she helps me cach him so I can clean his tank


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

The CUP!!!

That's about it, he's more curious then afraid. Even my gravel Vacuum he keeps trying to swim into to see where it goes, makes water changes entertaining. Even his filter, the first thing he did was flare at it, then he swam up the spill way and went to sleep inside. Now it's one of his favourite places to be.

I'm trying to cup train him though. He still runs from the cup but when I get him in it I give him a few Brine Shrimp and he calms right down distracted by the nommies. Hoping he learns that cup=treats.


----------



## Kitdae (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine hates any colored thing that gets too close, the cat scares him....oh, and he gets upset when friends sit at my desk.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Frusciante hated my hot wheels, I'd hold them up to him and he'd flare like crazy!
Hector hates Zim, and not being fed haha.
Zim is an airhead so he kind of just does his thing
Haze is terrified of a lot of stuff, including water changes. He is a big baby!
And Chance hates everything except for me. He's just now getting to where he'll hang out with my boyfriend (about time, considering he lives there now!)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Victor hates my camera. He attacks it more vigorously than a mirror! And he also hates being put in a temporary bowl. He will literally sulk and poo all over the place when he's removed from his tank.


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

bleezy hates nothing.. like literally he wont even flare at his reflection.. hes so chill.

Jim hates his reflection with a passion and my little camel cigarettes lighter that sits by his tank..


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Whiskey hates coffee cups and red bull cans. He'll flare at them non-stop. 

My puffer HATES cameras. He can see it in my hand from across the room. He hides immediately.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazon hates this horse head jewelry box I have. If I set it anywhere near his tank, he flares like crazy! He's not as big of a fan of horses as I am 

Capt. Bubblesworth hates all other bettas. Antisocial to the MAX.

Calypso hates strangers--"what the heck are you doing near my tank?!!"

Rousseau doesn't really hate. He loves. haha

Senior Fiesta hates the evil net.. I guess all my fish do.. 

Atlantis hates my neighbor. Like REALLY hates my neighbor.. maybe because she taps on his tank too much. Messing with his world!! lol

Thats it.  Cool thread.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Victor hates my camera. He attacks it more vigorously than a mirror! And he also hates being put in a temporary bowl. He will literally sulk and poo all over the place when he's removed from his tank.


LOL! Ickis hates going in the cup too. he attacks all the sides and the bottom, then sulks forever untill he goes back in his tank.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

In the past five minutes I've amused myself with Wave's growing hatred of my Bastet statue, lol.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Patriot doesn't hate anything much. Before him, I had a VT named Pete. Pete's tank was next to a fan that we turned on in the summer. Pete hated it when we turned off the fan. When we did, he'd shake and flair (throwing a temper tantrum) and refuse to eat. Finally we put it away for the winter, Pete freaked out. He didn't eat for nearly a week. The next summer, I found a new spot for the fan. . .

Pete's the only fish I know who has ever turned down food and held grudges. I miss that fish.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> LOL! Ickis hates going in the cup too. he attacks all the sides and the bottom, then sulks forever untill he goes back in his tank.


Hehe, just wait till Ickis starts pooing all over the place to show his displeasure! I am always amazed at how much Victor poos when I put him in a bowl while I clean the tank. I swear I'm always left cleaning 3-4 poos the size of betta pellets every time! :shock: No wonder he's never bloated 

I am glad to hear my betta isn't the only one that attacks the betta bowl constantly, I was starting to think Victor was neurotic  He beats himself on the sides and bottom too!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

My male bettas seem to strongly dislike it when I destroy all the hard work they have done to make their nice bubblenest when I clean their home. They probably don't like me either the way they always flare and attack the sides of the tank if I just put my finger on the side of their tank, but I guess they are just being bettas.:lol:


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> I am glad to hear my betta isn't the only one that attacks the betta bowl constantly, I was starting to think Victor was neurotic  He beats himself on the sides and bottom too!


My boy attacks his cup aswell, but for some reason he settles right down if I put my hand beside his cup and wiggle my fingers.

Just means I do a lot of 1 handed water changes.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I also travel with Victor a lot, he comes to and from college with me sometimes. My boyfriend and I carpool to college since we both go home every weekend. Anyways, one of us is always holding Victor's bowl on our lap, and he never acts up when he's traveling! Never gets stressed and just sits their calmly. It's like he knows he's going somewhere. He even wags his tail at people admiring him in his travel bowl!

But he gets so angry during water changes, pooing and banging the container! It's like he KNOWS that he's not going anywhere special and I removed him from his tank for nothing important!

It's so funny, he likes traveling but hates water changes


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

My Betta hates every other living thing in her 5 gallon tank!

First my ghost shrimp disappeared, one by one. I thought the last big female shrimp had done all the others in... I saw her going for one of the male shrimps! 

Then I got 4 tiny corys. The last shrimp disappeared. Then about a week later, I found a severly nipped and bullied cory I had to put down. There are three corys left; I've been watching the tank interactions carefully. My betta seems to be trying to mate with them, trying to bully them away from their bottom feeding pellets or flaring and nipping at them. Another of the corys' tail fins have been nipped.

I am worried Baby Blue is going to do them all in.  She also has a khuli loach in her tank but doesn't bother him (he hides).

Baby Blue looks great and healthy - but she seems far too fiesty to live in a community tank. And to think I worried about fish nipping her fins!
She's a beautiful, bitey terror! 

Cheryl


----------

